# Black & Decker Vacuum Cleaner



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Folks

Over the weekend we were looking at a Black & Decker VH900 vacuum cleaner. Although it works very well as a vacuum cleaner (sucks like crazy) it's a bit big/heavy. For the record, I am tired of battery-driven (cordless) cleaners because they only seem to work well for a few minutes after a full charge. So... we are looking for a 220v corded one.

The two models we like the look of are the VH900 and VH780. The shop had the VH900, but not the VH780.

Has anyone used the VH780, and if so how does it perform? For that matter, has anyone used the VH900?

Thanks
Roger


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi roger try 1 of these 
http://www.bargains.uk.com/shop/pro...d/343?osCsid=9ae6c03c0025b84e69b6604ec0043a6e
terry


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

ivys said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Over the weekend we were looking at a Black & Decker VH900 vacuum cleaner. Although it works very well as a vacuum cleaner (sucks like crazy) it's a bit big/heavy. For the record, I am tired of battery-driven (cordless) cleaners because they only seem to work well for a few minutes after a full charge. So... we are looking for a 220v corded one.
> 
> ...


hi roger,
Don't know about black and Decker, but I have just bought one of those lightweight vacumm cleaner which plugs in to your electrics it comes complete with tools, is handy to store, and it has hoovered our winniebago a treat, as I am at home now I cannot tell you the name of it but it was advertised in the Daily Mail and it was cheap too.

hope this helps somewhat

regards

ruth


----------

